# Hunt Test May 3 & 4



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

The GSPCU and Wasatch Front Britt. club are holding a double/double hunt test May 3 & 4. This is open to all AKC registered pointing breeds. For info to run and maps to get there go to http://www.gspcu.netkennel.com or you can email me at [email protected]. 
Come out even if you don't run to watch some fine dogs.


----------

